# info on the vg33e and et



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

does anyone have any HP numbers for each of these motors?

are these on the cheaper side of the possible motor swaps?

if i wanted the et version, could i jsut start with a vg30et and bore out the cylinders and get bigger pistons?



after reading that 200zr thread, 

what about the vg30de from the 300zr with a turbo on it, how hard is it to find those motors?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Stock numbers vary for the VG33E. There were no VG33ET in the states, so you won't find any. Just take a VG33E and put the VG30ET manifolds on it. I wouldn't waste the time on the VG30DE from the 300ZR. Just a headache getting gaskets and other misc parts for it.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

wats teh average numbers for the vg33e?

could i buy a vg30et and bore it out?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> wats teh average numbers for the vg33e?


Search the internet. I honestly don't know. I'd guess around 190 to 200hp.


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> could i buy a vg30et and bore it out?


Maybe. Some say yes, some say no. But boring it out that much will be very time consuming and probably end up costing you more than a VG33 would have.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

what cars did teh vg33e come in?


would the vg30et manifolds fit?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> what cars did teh vg33e come in?
> 
> 
> would the vg30et manifolds fit?


Can you not read?


AZ-ZBum said:


> Just take a VG33E and put the VG30ET manifolds on it.


Also again just search. If you used google you could know instantly what all the VG33E came in. Please don't be so lasy and stupid.

A few of the cars the VG33E came in where the Pathfinder, Xterra, and Frontier, depends on the years though. My Xterra has a VG33ER, but most have the VG33E.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sry i was half awake when i read that, i apologize for my error


i got more questions

motor mounts? same or different?

trans mount? same or would i need an adapter

how much power could i expect out of a stock vg33e, with the vg30et manifolds and stock turbo? what would be a good turbo to upgrade to after adjusting to life with boost?

ECU? turbo Z31, or truck? could i have a custom one programmed?

more questions to come

thanks for your patientence


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> how much power could i expect out of a stock vg33e, with the vg30et manifolds and stock turbo?


about 10% more.


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> what would be a good turbo to upgrade to after adjusting to life with boost?


depends on how much power you expect to make


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> ECU? turbo Z31, or truck?


depends on what injectors and O2 sensor you plan on using


ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> could i have a custom one programmed?


absolutely you could. but again, it depends on what injectors you plan on using.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> about 10% more.


is that with the t3 or t3/t4 hybrid? wat about with the t25?



AZ-ZBum said:


> depends on how much power you expect to make


nothing over 300



AZ-ZBum said:


> depends on what injectors and O2 sensor you plan on using


wideband O2 and large injectors (w/e the boys over in the FI section would recomend)


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> nothing over 300


Then don't waste your time with the VG33. The VG30E or VG30ET can easily and reliably make 300hp.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sry there was supposed to be a yet after that, eventaully i want to go over 300, but for now i wanna play it safe, so i figure swap the motor and slowly build it up


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Then all you have to do is get the proper size injectors, proper size turbo, and get an ECU to control the new injectors.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok cool

so first off after i swap the motor and install the turbo stuff, should i run all the turbo components from the vg30? would they even work with the vg33?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

which components are you talking about? most external parts are interchangable.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ecu injectors etc


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

maybe you haven't been getting it. the ECU controls the injectors based off certain inputs like air intake and exhaust a/f ratios.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

ok well i will be using a wideband for exhaust, as far as the intake should i use the vg30 or the vg33's unit? or a different one?

i've never swapped a motor hence all the questions, plz be patient with me ill catch on eventually


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

use whichever one fits best. which would be the stock Z31 intake.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The ECU might be adequate, but the injectors will max out sooner, so bigger injectors and a bigger fuel pump would be in order. Unless you are planning strictly on running stock boost, then the stock VG30ET parts should be adequate. 

I'm not sure of the ramifications involved when the ECU sees the higher airflow associated with the .3 liter increase, and engine rpm hasn't changed. On newer (90+) OBD-1 ECUs, more airflow generally means ignition timing gets retarded, beyond a certain point, which results in a loss of total power. I don't know about pre-OBD1 ECUs, such as the Z31 has.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm gonna run the stock boost for a few months, since i've never owned a boosted car and so i can get used to the power, never owned nething with over 150hp


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You won't be able to run the stock VG33 ECU for long, mostly because it doesn't have the airflow maps associated with turbo use, which are a lot different than NA maps. Thats why you should use the turbo ECU, even though it'll be outside of it's normal range but not by much. I didn't have any problems with my ECU at 16 psi of boost, it seemed to do just fine. However, pump and injectors would be the next order of business when you up the boost.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah from my lurking over turbo threads i've figured that out, could the turbo ECU be remapped to account for the .3ltr difference


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> yeah from my lurking over turbo threads i've figured that out, could the turbo ECU be remapped to account for the .3ltr difference


It'd have to be a custom job, I don't see anything on JWTs website about VG33 ECU units, or reprogramming VG30 units for that size engine. You could also use a S-AFC, but there are those who don't beleive in that approach.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

could u explain what exactly a S-AFC does, i've seen it mention over in FI but i'm not totally clear on what it does, i know its a stand alone engine manager (i think) but what does that mean


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> yeah from my lurking over turbo threads i've figured that out, could the turbo ECU be remapped to account for the .3ltr difference


First, the ECU doesn't know or care how big the engine is. It just knows how much air is getting taken in and how much air/fuel is coming out. Doesn't matter if the engine is 2.0L, 3.0L, or 5.0L. BUT.... the ECU only has mappings to support 12.5psi on a 3.0L engine. Or... can control up to 509cfms. Working backwards, you get a 3.3L would only be able to have a max boost of around 10psi on the stock injectors and ECU.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> First, the ECU doesn't know or care how big the engine is. It just knows how much air is getting taken in and how much air/fuel is coming out. Doesn't matter if the engine is 2.0L, 3.0L, or 5.0L. BUT.... the ECU only has mappings to support 12.5psi on a 3.0L engine. Or... can control up to 509cfms. Working backwards, you get a 3.3L would only be able to have a max boost of around 10psi on the stock injectors and ECU.


ok cool thanks :thumbup: 


what would we do with out you Zbum?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> could u explain what exactly a S-AFC does, i've seen it mention over in FI but i'm not totally clear on what it does, i know its a stand alone engine manager (i think) but what does that mean


It is not a stand alone engine manager.

http://www.apexi-usa.com/product_electronics_detail.asp?id=225&pageNum=1

It basically can adjust (slightly) how much fuel is injected based on certain settings.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

AZ-ZBum said:


> It is not a stand alone engine manager.
> 
> http://www.apexi-usa.com/product_electronics_detail.asp?id=225&pageNum=1
> 
> It basically can adjust (slightly) how much fuel is injected based on certain settings.


oh...my buddy has one of those in his prelude, i laughed at first but now it makes sense


thanks for correcting me


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> could u explain what exactly a S-AFC does, i've seen it mention over in FI but i'm not totally clear on what it does, i know its a stand alone engine manager (i think) but what does that mean


The S-AFC (Super Air/Fuel Controller) changes the airflow signal seen by the ECU, to either higher or lower than it's actual value, for purposes of being used with oversized injectors, for the most part, or to use turbos on normally nonturbo engines. You input on the screen how much percentage lower or higher airflow you wish the ECU to see. This used to be the way to install much larger injectors on an engine and then tune it to idle properly, or run the injectors leaner to increase power on the top end. It's not a device to be used by those who don't know how to set one properly as it can cause major engine damage if set wrong. The disadvantages are that the settings don't change according to engine demand such as if an ECU was running the show, which is why some prefer just to have a reprogrammed ECU or a stand-alone.

Tuners I've worked with have used it together with massive injectors on small cube engines to get a huge bump in timing advance at top end rpms. ECUs tend to decrease timing as airflow reaches higher numbers, this reduces the chance of knock. Use 1000cc injectors on an engine originally using 450cc injectors, plus a S-AFC and I've seen timing advance as high as 45 degrees at 7500 rpm.....


----------

